# Weight Gain of Shepherd Pups



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys! I was wondering about how much weight gain and growth a shepherd puppy should have per week, month, etc. When I got Koda at 8 weeks she weighed 15 lbs 3 ounces. At 9 she weighed 17 lbs 5 ounces. At ten she now weighs 20 lbs. She's got a puppy build (not lean yet) but she is definitely not fat. Is that normal growth or should she be growing slower/faster (in general)? What's the general growth rate of a shepherd? Any websites or answers are appreciated! Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It all depends on the pups structure and lines as far as growth rates. My pup gained an average of 3# a week. He turned out to be 27" and 90# at 16 mos. His female littermates are only about 65# and 24". 
I wouldn't go by a chart, but how your puppy feels. You may have to increase food when there are growth spurts and decrease if the pup feels a bit round.
I remember Karlo had a big growth spurt right before teething(4 mos) and then again after(7 mos). It seems that he was in the 40's at 4 mos, 50's at 5, 60's at 6 til his teething ended.
The diet you feed is more important that the weight gain, as it can cause pup to grow too quickly which is not recommeded. 
There are tons of threads on this subject, happy reading!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Onyx!!! Her parents were very tall working line (I think they were actually TOO tall according to breed standard). Dad was 110 lbs, mom was 90. I'll look up the other threads.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there are a few other topics as above in the puppy section, I'm going to try and merge this thread with one of those


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> there are a few other topics as above in the puppy section, I'm going to try and merge this thread with one of those


 Thank you!!! :laugh:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think my "merging" worked, so will just put this topic in puppy general section


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't think my "merging" worked, so will just put this topic in puppy general section


Alright. Thank you again!!


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Those are big parents and you will most likely have a good sized GSD on your hands. My former GSD, King, was 125 lbs. His dad was 120 and his mom was 90. He was large as a puppy and just grew like a week. By the time King was 12 months old he weighed 110 ... he was just a monster.

My current GSD, Elvis, is 12 weeks old and has gained about 3 lbs per week. Elvis' parents are 105 (dad) and 65 (mom) so I'd be surprised if he went over 95-100 lbs. It's extremely hot in Phoenix and I know this has impacted his desire to eat because we just can't let him go outside to exercise very much ... it's too dang hot!! I'd rather keep my GS pup light, lean and mean versus too heavy. Good quality food (as mentioned above) is absolutely critical. We are feeding Elvis Orijen LBP food and I know his is getting the appropriate nutrition.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

ElvisP said:


> Those are big parents and you will most likely have a good sized GSD on your hands. My former GSD, King, was 125 lbs. His dad was 120 and his mom was 90. He was large as a puppy and just grew like a week. By the time King was 12 months old he weighed 110 ... he was just a monster.
> 
> My current GSD, Elvis, is 12 weeks old and has gained about 3 lbs per week. Elvis' parents are 105 (dad) and 65 (mom) so I'd be surprised if he went over 95-100 lbs. *It's extremely hot in Phoenix and I know this has impacted his desire to eat because we just can't let him go outside to exercise very much ... it's too dang hot!! I'd rather keep my GS pup light, lean and mean versus too heavy. *Good quality food (as mentioned above) is absolutely critical. *We are feeding Elvis Orijen LBP food and I know his is getting the appropriate nutrition*.


 It's fairly hot here too, but I have a friend with an indoor, air-conditioned gym that I excercise Koda in and her appetite is just fine thanks to it. She's not extremely lean yet (though I prefer lean), but she is nowhere near fat. Lol. She's eating Blue Buffalo LargeBreed Puppy food with 1/2 cup of chicken and a vitamin in the morning and with 1/2 cup of steak in the afternoon.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> It's fairly hot here too, *but I have a friend with an indoor, air-conditioned gym that I excercise Koda in* and her appetite is just fine thanks to it. She's not extremely lean yet (though I prefer lean), but she is nowhere near fat. Lol. She's eating Blue Buffalo LargeBreed Puppy food with 1/2 cup of chicken and a vitamin in the morning and with 1/2 cup of steak in the afternoon.


Nice!! Like kids, you never know when those growth spurts will come. One moment you have a thin dog and next month they are overweight. Sounds like you have things well under control though.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

ElvisP said:


> Nice!! Like kids, you never know when those growth spurts will come. One moment you have a thin dog and next month they are overweight. Sounds like you have things well under control though.


 Thanks! I sure hope so. If she starts to get a little round I'll either lower the food a bit or excercise more.


----------

